# Aloha



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, I've been lurking for a while now and finally got around to joining. Some of you may know me from other forums. Looking forward to joining in, have already learned so much from you guys and hope at some point I can help someone else. I have a construction backround, ornamental ironworker. I've always loved everything evil from monsters and skeletons to dragons and gargoyles, but am just getting into this whole haunting thing....... but have plenty of plans!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Let me be the first to say Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey BudMan....glad to see ya over here!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home BudMan !!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome....nice to meet you.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys, been lurking so long that I went to reply to a post the other day, not realizing that I never joined! Looking forward to meeting everyone and having some fun.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard BudMan. Nice to meet you. Kick off your boots and make yourself at home. :devil:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome - boy your going to like it here


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome BudMan!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

pyro said:


> hell o & welcome - boy your going to like it here


Well I have to say, this has definately been the warmest reception I've gotten, seems to be alot more participation here than elsewhere. Pyro- I've been spying so long,I do feel at home. Thanks everyone!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

howldy


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

It amazes me that people who get to know us first, want to actually stick around. You must be demented.... Then you are 'our' type of people. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome
glad you came out of lurk mode


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the dark side of the Street! (I know the name of the forum changed a long time ago. I don't care. It's a great greeting, and I'm keeping it. Don't look at me that way! I said, Don't look at me! )


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Budman! Glad you came out of the shadows, now quick, get back in there before someone sees you. LOL hehehe :> Can't wait to see some of your stuff seeing how you have a construction and ornamental ironworker background! :> Velcome home.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome to a fellow lurker. I to love lurking, it's the stalking that gets you into trouble with the law.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hey ya.
welcome to the forum!
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you make the jump.
I believe this is the busiest haunters place on the net.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks again everybody.


Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> Greetings and Velcome Budman! Glad you came out of the shadows, now quick, get back in there before someone sees you. LOL hehehe :> Can't wait to see some of your stuff seeing how you have a construction and ornamental ironworker background! :> Velcome home.


Sooner or later I plan to start building some real nice pneumatics, right now I just have so much of the basic stuff to get done that it'll probably be on the backburner till next year. I need to make about 100' of cemetary fence, a bunch of tombstones, couple of toepinchers, the list goes on! But, if you've seen the commercial from FORD for their EDGE suv, where the truck is driving on different buildings: At the end of the commercial the truck is driving diagonally down the side of a building in Manhattan called the Hearst Building. That was my last project, the company I work for did all the glass and metalwork. I was the Site Superintendent. 
Sorry for the plug, but I've never had "publicity" like that before.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our humble abode BudMan!!!!!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome Budman!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thats cool BudMan!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

A belated welcome, BudMan!


----------

